

Show HN: http.js, a tiny AJAX utility - alfredxing
https://github.com/wylst/http.js

======
noonespecial
Nice. Thats one of those things I seem to haphazardly reinvent at least once
per major project. Looks like you've golfed it down to a fine looking
minimalist state.

~~~
alfredxing
Thanks! I tried to make it as simple as possible.

